# Are you kidding?



## StarOfLiferic (Aug 31, 2011)

So I finished my EMT-B class on July 27, 2011 but come to find out we have to wait a whole month after to get "approved" to take the NREMT because they "want to give the students who bulls-it a opportunity to catch up on clinicals". 

Oh... a month after and I'm still waiting for approval. Feels like I'm losing information that I learned.


----------



## bstone (Aug 31, 2011)

I know this feeling. It doesn't seem quite right. It's always best to take the exam right after you're done with the class, especially having just taken your final. If I were running the NREMT I would change things a bit. Sadly for everyone, that's not the case.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Aug 31, 2011)

That is the schools fault, not the NREMT's. Students can be approved individually, a class does not have to be approved all at once.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well one thing you can do is study a chapter a day, just to be sure you pass the test. You could try talking to your instructor and see if he/she can push it along for you.


----------



## Dulu (Sep 6, 2011)

Finish their ride-alongs for EMT-B? Why would they need more time?

How many calls did you need? I was done my EMT-B clinicals in two days.


----------



## Kidklimbr (Sep 19, 2011)

I felt your pain. When I went through EMT-B school, it was 3 weeks between the end of class and the Test. Look at it this way, y'all have it easy now. When I took the test it was paper and pencil, 150 questions. Now you could be done in 50 to 60 questions via the computerized testing. 

Find a couple people from class and meet a few nights a week  and drill though everything. There is also online studying at a cost of course. Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## Yarbo (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm, In Canada as soon as you're done your course it's every man for themselves.


----------



## joeshmoe (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're talking about the NREMT computer based exam or written test, I wouldnt sweat it, just use this time to go over your text book and maybe even study some other sources of information and take some online practice tests. If you keep a study routine you will only be even more prepared when the test comes around. 

If you havent been able to take the practical skills(psychomotor) exam yet, that might be a problem, since its kind of hard to practice things like spine boarding, inserting a combi tube, or using a traction splint on someone in your living room without access to the equipment.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I took my test a month after my class due to my school having to reapply for the nremt to approve my completion. I passed. I used EMT achieve. It has the format of the test and is made by Pearson which is who gives the test. Read over the chapters you feel weak in. You'll do fine.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to say it was about two weeks after my class ended, that they "turned the switch" so to speak so that I could take my CBT for EMT-B and the site gave me my Authorization to Test letter.  Then, all I did was have to work with the test center to pick the earliest time possible.


----------



## unitedterra (Sep 23, 2011)

I had 3 months between the end of my class and my test, but that was due to failing it the first time. I just looked over the chapters and kept thinking to myself "ABCs"... It was a breeze the second time! Just remember, when in doubt go to your ABCs.


----------



## tommyG (Sep 27, 2011)

sure seems pretty unfair.  Best of luck when you do get to take it.


----------

